# Needing input from owners



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

My precious girl, Mosa, is going to be 9 in January. She has had a huge tumor on the underside of her tail for months. The vet couldn't remove it and didn't want to test it. He doesn't think it is cancer, so we treated it for fungus, for infection, etc., and nothing shrinks it. Six days ago, Mosa wasn't waking up as usual and coming down to greet us. For two days, she was lifeless, not wanting to eat, get up, go bye-bye, get a treat...She just laid around. She then had a good day, but now she's worse. We had bloodwork done, which all came back normal. My vet still doesn't think she has cancer, so Thursday (3 days ago), he put her on an antibiotic just in case. She has not improved. She can barely get up, she walks gingerly and slowly, she stops after a few steps with her back kind of arched, then she walks a little more, comes inside, lays in the same spot for hours. We have fed her soft foods by hand. She is pooping and peeing, but only when we make her go outside. She wouldn't eat if we didn't hand feed her or drink if I didn't put the bowl under her mouth. People with experience with golden retrievers and cancer, does this sound like end stages of cancer? I have cried for days and have slept next to my girl. This is so hard. My vet seems stumped. Do you think it is cancer? Next step is probably x-rays. I'll take her in tomorrow if she makes it. She is so frail...I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would go to a different vet. Considering the very common cancer issues in the breed, I would not have a lot of trust with a vet who is "stumped" when a dog presents fairly characteristic symptoms. 

Personally speaking - I think you need to go in tomorrow morning to get an ultrasound done. Skip the xrays and do the ultrasound. Check the spleen and liver in particular as these can be more common areas for tumors. 

The growth on her tail is something that I would have had a vet aspirate at the very least. It may be a lipoma which has gotten out of control and may be painful to her - and causing her lack of movement. I would rule out cancer either way. 

Please don't give up too soon on your girl or shut down the possibility that this could be cancer. She's young enough at 9 where I would be looking to correctly diagnose this if it is cancer and give her a fighting chance to beat this. The younger the dogs are - the better chance of them surviving cancer, providing it is diagnosed early.

If her cancer is too badly spread (is in her spleen, liver, kidneys, heart...) and she's not a candidate for surgery.... the next step is planning a peaceful parting for her. Not letting her suffer.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Second opinion. And if you can - referral to a specialist.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree with Megora but would still do a chest xray. Best of luck, if I were in your shoes I would go to an emergency vet right away. They are more likely to have ultrasound than a random vet.

I wish you the best.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree with other....my 10 year old female had a small lump on her teat this spring. Vet said, probably nothing to worry about, let's watch it. I insisted he take it off...he did..it was cancerous, fortunately the margins were clear and now 9 months later, she is doing very well with no other signs...

Get another opinion! Our best vets, sometimes get it wrong!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Find another vet, tomorrow. She is in pain, all the body posture you describe points straight at pain. 

Find a vet that will test the lump, and I agree with the ultrasound NOW. 9 is not old, she is young enough for a good outcome, but until you have a vet do diagnostics you don't even know what you are dealing with.

If your vet will not run tests find a vet who will, or demand a referral to a specialist who will. Or bypass that and head straight to the emergency vet today.


----------



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

I actually had the blood testing done at a different vet since mine was out of the office. She didn't tell me to get more tests beyond the blood tests. They did the complete blood work - liver, kidneys, CBC, thyroid, etc. If there was cancer in the spleen or liver, wouldn't the blood work point to it? But now I think I should seek another opinion. The input here seems to be we could still fight this even if it is cancer. Mosa has other lumps that the vet has never been concerned about (said they are lipomas). I have gone through many vets to find one I trust, but hearing from people here, I'm thinking I need yet another opinion. Thank you all for the input. I'm not ready to lose my sweet, loyal baby.


----------



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

I forgot to add that we were scheduled for surgery to remove the tumor on Mosa's tail, but the vet said there was no way to get good margins on the removal. It is right up to her anus. He cancelled surgery. He thought tail amputation would not be good for Mosa.


----------



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

I took Mosa to the ER vet tonight, and my nightmare came true. Six x-rays confirmed my girl is full of cancer - likely lymphoma. There is a huge mass around her heart and lungs and other opaque areas on the x-ray. Tomorrow a vet will come to our house to end Mosa's suffering. I'll hold her and let her go. This has been a terrible time of grief for my husband, my four children, and me. Please pray for us. I don't know how I'm going to get through this. We always tell Mosa, "You're the dog we always dreamed of." I'm thankful tonight that my sweet girl let me live in a dream for over 8 1/2 years. We will sleep next to her tonight and love on her as we always have. This hurts...so...much...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.... prayers and thoughts for you tonight and tomorrow. I'm so glad you had her checked ASAP. I think you'll find that all of us have been through this. It's never easy and it hurts terrible even when you think you were prepared. Cry it out - but remember all the happy things with her. And it all gets better.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this situation. It is never easy. Mosa is so young... prayers sent to your family.


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for you and your dog. We lost our 10 year old to a rare and late-diagnosed cancer last year. The main thing is that you love her enough not to let her suffer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mosa*



mosamommy said:


> I took Mosa to the ER vet tonight, and my nightmare came true. Six x-rays confirmed my girl is full of cancer - likely lymphoma. There is a huge mass around her heart and lungs and other opaque areas on the x-ray. Tomorrow a vet will come to our house to end Mosa's suffering. I'll hold her and let her go. This has been a terrible time of grief for my husband, my four children, and me. Please pray for us. I don't know how I'm going to get through this. We always tell Mosa, "You're the dog we always dreamed of." I'm thankful tonight that my sweet girl let me live in a dream for over 8 1/2 years. We will sleep next to her tonight and love on her as we always have. This hurts...so...much...


I am so very sorry! You love Mosa enough to not let her suffer-that is the greatest gift. All that matters to her is that you are there.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for the grim diagnosis. Your girl, you and your family are in my thoughts today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Mosa's diagnosis, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry, many thoughts and prayers for you and your family today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry, so so sorry. Not what I wanted for you and her. It's good that you found out, and good that she will be home with you, in your arms. Wishing you both peace.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Lots of love to you and your family. It may not help right now, but know that you are surrounded here by people that your know your pain and are embracing you and your family in virtual hugs. It is the cruelest thing, and often feels as though it will destroy us. But the love and joy will resurface through the grief. You are giving her the greatest gift, one of pain relief and no suffering. My heart aches for you, it is so darn hard to love these angels! Stay with us and share your grief over time.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your dear Girl's diagnosis. Our family just went through this with our 8 year old boy a few weeks ago. Our whole family was devastated and it is not an easy thing to do. It is a loss of a family member. It rips your heart out and I too wondered how we could get through the pain. Day by day it is getting easier.

I found that in the the first couple of weeks I thought so much about the cancer and how angry I was that it took our boy too soon. I am slowly now thinking less about that and focusing on the wonderful life that we gave our boy and the never ending love he returned. I now feel more that his love was such a gift and blessing to our family.

I am thinking about your dear Mosa and your family and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Far to many of us have been through this with our beloved Golden's! I will pray for you and keep warm thoughts. These dogs give us so much love, it is so very hard to let them cross over the bridge.

God Bless...


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so very sorry and will keep you and Mosa and your family in my prayers as you go through a very difficult time.


----------



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

We lost our Mosa on Monday at 7:30pm, in our arms, lying on the blanket from my bed. No matter how much floor space around her, Mosa would always lie on a blanket, clothes, towel, etc. that was sitting on the floor! Since I slept next to her Sunday night, my blanket was still on the floor in the family room. After her last time outside, she chose to lie on my blanket. She never left it the rest of the day. I am so heartbroken. I miss Mosa so very much. She was an amazing dog and a huge part of our family. We do feel blessed that we got to spend 8 1/2 years with such a dream dog, but it was not long enough. The pain is paralyzing. Thankfully, I'm finding comfort tonight reading from you all on this forum. It is obvious I am not alone in my intense grief. I've gone through the stages I've read about here. I know time will help. But right now, I can't even put away her dog bowls. I haven't vacuumed the dog hair off of the carpet. Please keep praying for my family, that we continue to heal. Thanks for understanding - some people don't and can't imagine a person grieving over an "animal."


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I'm praying for you and your family. God's blessings and comfort for you all.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm really sorry about beautiful Mosa.
We've all been through this more often then not.
Mosa is running cancer free and looking down on you and your family. And she's smiling.
Godspeed pretty lady.


----------



## mosamommy (Mar 3, 2014)

*Pictures of Mosa*

Some favorite pictures. Isn't she gorgeous!! Mosa loved to lie on her back, begging us to come over and hug her. She also slept in a twin bed with my teenage son! She was such a cuddler! The last picture is my son cuddling her soon before the vet came to the house to end her suffering...lying on my blanket.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mosa's Mommy, I am so sorry to read of your loss. I just saw the thread tonight and was going to post and say what other's were saying about getting another opinion and then I was saddened to read that tests showed she had masses. Unfortunately, cancer is so common in our goldens and often they mask their pain until it is too late. You chose to do the right thing and free her of her pain by bearing the pain. My heart goes out to you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Take care.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohh, she is a beauty! You have some great pictures to remember her by.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

So sorry for your lost. Like you, many of us has suffered a lost of a beloved family member and friend. Know that we will be here to listen to you when you need it. 

I remembered that when my Cookie passed, I didn't want to move her nylabone for weeks. Then my rambunctious nephews came over and just picked it up and threw it around at each other. I was so angry but I now recognize that it was a sign of me grieving. So know that it's ok to feel like you're not ready to move her things. Wait until you are ready.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Ahhh I am sitting here and my heart hurts for your family. I know how devastating this is as we just went through it 4 weeks ago. I loved your pictures... she was a beautiful girl and so loved by you. Brought me to tears to see that last one of Mosa and your son 

She was the same age as our boy.... taken too soon. Please feel free to share with us whenever you need to - its normal to feel this way - lost without them and yes we still have Oakley's food bowls out and a shrine of his things on our fireplace mantle. 

I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

oh and the picture of your son and Mosa smiling together is awesome - love it!


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. What great pictures...Mosa was a beautiful girl.


----------



## MomofKoda (Apr 18, 2013)

Words cannot express how very sorry I am for your loss. I am in tears, feeling your pain. But you gave her the greatest gift of love by letting her go. It's one of the hardest things we have to do. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Mosa was a beautiful girl. I pray for peace for your family as Mosa is now running free, painless.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

She's beautiful!!!! 

So so so sorry for your loss. There are no words


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm so sorry about your baby, the picture of her and your son smiling is wonderful!


----------



## JeffB (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm so very sorry for your loss! We had to put down our Abby four years ago, and it was such a hard thing to do. I swore that I would never own another pet after that. She lived for 12 years, but it hurt still just the same. I recently joined this forum because I've been considered welcoming another golden into our family again (with a lot of help from my daughter). They bring us such joy, but the saying good bye is so hard. I feel your love for Mosa, and pray time heals your pain.


----------

